# Elle Driver?!



## tagly24 (Oct 26, 2004)

all of my friends are going as characters from kill bill .. .and im going to be elle driver.. only problem is I CANT FIND A COSTUME for the life of myself. the nurse's costumes at the costume stores are really cheezy and i was wondering if anybody know of any place i could get one from!!!! any help is appreciated!! thanks!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi there!

I am being Elle For Halloween too and a great place to get the eyepatch is Hottopic. If you have a hottopic store near you.

I couldn't find a nurses outfit that would fit me so I just ordered one from Buy Costumes. But they DEFINATELY have the medical eyepatch at Hottopic if you want to try that.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

Hot Topic also has cute vinyl nurse's costumes.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

My friend is doing Elle Driver and she actually bought a cheap nurses pattern and is making it herself. Just a thought if you know your way around a sewing machine!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------

